# help...i don't wanna go to the school trip



## Japplecy (Feb 9, 2012)

i don't wanna go cos i don't have any friends. and when we go shopping, everyone will be happily shopping with their friends while i will be doing everything alone. that'll be too awkward. plus im not very fond on going to the trip. my mother will probably disapprove of me going to the trip too, as we'll be leaving the country for the trip. i know cos when i was in 4th grade, my mother did not allow me to go camping on a sch trip tho i wasn't leaving the country. but if i don't wanna go overseas for this sch trip, my parents will hve to meet the principal as this trip is compulsory  i have no excuse to not go TT what excuse can you come up with? i reallyyyyy don't wanna go!


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

If you are still in high school or are younger and your parents don't feel comfortable sending you on an out of country school trip, this should be enough of a reason to not go. I can't imagine a school forcefully sending you out of the country against you and your parents wishes.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Ya leaving not wanting to leave the country is a good enough reason. I know a lot of Americans who don't want to leave the country (except for canada because canadas just basically america) just because they feel it's unsafe.
Make up an excuse like your parents feel the country is unsafe or you have passport problems, no fly list etc.


----------



## Japplecy (Feb 9, 2012)

im only in middle school (14 years old).


----------

